# Macbook Pro 2012



## Cocopop (9 Août 2011)

*Bonsoir,*

Voulant investir dans un Macbook Pro et me lancer dans l'expérience OS X, je me renseigne depuis quelques semaines en lisant de nombreux articles (professionnels ou amateurs) afin de faire un achat réfléchi 

Durant mes "recherches" j'ai remarqué que, depuis quelques jours sur différents forums/sites, des membres se demandent si investir dans un Macbook Pro 2011 est judicieux sachant qu'il est sorti en février 2011... Donc une mise à jour devrait arriver plus ou moins rapidement.

Eh bien, sachez que le "voyant" indicatif des sorties Apple provenant du site http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookpro.html est passé au orange (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) il y a quelques jours.

Ce changement s'explique très simplement. Le Macbook Pro 2011 est sortie en février 2011 et la durée moyenne de vie pour ce produit est de 9 mois (moyenne réalisé entre 2006 et 2010). Donc cela voudrait dire que fin de l'année/début de l'année prochaine (janvier/février) devrait arriver le nouveau modèle.

*Maintenant la question est : Dois je acheter quitte à voir mon Macbook Pro "dépassé" 2 mois après ou dois je prendre mon mal en patience...*

La réponse est simple : Si vous n'avez aucun besoin "rapide" d'avoir un MacBook Pro alors je vous conseil d'attendre... Sinon, n'hésitez pas à investir dans ce modèle qui de toute façon se revendra à un prix "correcte" malgré un renouvellement de la gamme 

*Au sujet des nouveautés du prochain Macbook Pro 2012, voici ce qu'il devrait y avoir :*


Design totalement revu (utilisation de la technologique du "métal liquide")
USB 3.0
Thunderbolt connexion fibre optique (et non cuivré comme pour la gamme actuelle)
Nouveau type de batterie utilisant cette technologie (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/210512/brevets-des-batteries-qui-durent-vraiment-plus-longtemps)
Meilleur gestion/dissipation de la chaleur (architecture interne entièrement corrigée)
Utilisation du nouveau processeur Intel Ivy Bridge (réduction de la consommation et du dégagement de chaleur)
Écran HD (1680 x 1050)
...
Voilà, j'espère que ce topic permettra de renseigner ceux qui, comme moi, se pose la question du renouvellement de la gamme.


----------



## Aurelsicoko (9 Août 2011)

Je n'ai pas attendu car il m'en faut un rapidement mais si tu es pas pressé, tu peux attendre jusqu'à l'infini car il y aura forcément toujours meilleur !

Après, si la sortie était le mois prochain, je peux comprendre mais là, on parle d'un truc qui se fera dans 5/6 mois. La nouvelle gamme est sortie en Février 2011, on est en Août 2011, ça fait exactement 7 mois voir un peu moins car la nouvelle gamme est pas sortie début février donc il est pas vieux comme tout.

Enfin, désolé, si je peux paraître dur mais je trouve la question un peu "idiote" car la réponse est simple.

- Tu peux patienter, tu es pas pressé et tu es près à peut-être voir une augmentation du tarif mais des performances encore supérieures : *Patiente
*
- Tu peux pas patienter, tu en as besoin pour tes études ou pour le boulot, ou tout simplement gagner quelques secondes de moins à l'allumage, tu t'en fiches et que tu sais pertinemment que ton Mac sera dépassé dans 6 mois comme le sera le prochain dans un an, et enfin, que tu pourras le booster avec en changeant le DD ou la RAM : *Achète maintenant*


----------



## Maxoubx (9 Août 2011)

de plus ivy bridge ne sort pas avant avril 2012 donc je ne vois pas comment apple va pouvoir amélioré ses macbook pro sans nouveaux processeurs !

si ils en sortent avant ca sera le design pour noel et apres au moi de juin par exemple le nouveau design plus ivy bridge 

donc un conseil tu peux acheter maintenant puisque la nouvelle génération de processeur c'est pour dans 9 mois !


----------



## Bluesyclem (10 Août 2011)

De plus l'usb 3.0 avec le thunderbolt n'aurais pas grand interêt, apple cherchant à démocratiser le thunderbolt qui a des propriétés bien plus puissantes...
Après comme d'habitude c'est a course à l'armement...


----------



## BastienA (10 Août 2011)

Juste en passant, ça m'étonnerait qu'un nouveau modèle sorte d'aussi tôt:

Apple veux que ses MBP il y ai toujours la dernière génération de processeur. Vu que les prochains CPU sortent en 2012 (avril), il n'y aura pas de nouveau MBP avant cette date, au mieux... donc si en ce moment tu as les moyens de t'en payer un, vasi mais n'attend pas trop.

Juste comme ça, je connais un gars qui voulait acheter une moto, tous les 6 mois, il y avait un nouveau modèle. Il a attendu 4 ans avant de décider à l'acheter. Pourquoi? Parce qu'il se disait qu'il fallait  mieux attendre le prochain modèle, or le prochain modèle était le même modèle que la version précédente, mais avait une ou deux bricoles en plus, rien d'autre.

A oui, pour l'USB, moi me m'en fous du 3.0: cette technologie est dépassée depuis bie n trop longtemps:
Dans l'USB, il y a 4 fils: 2 pour l'alimentation, 2 pour le transfert de données. Si on mettait 4 fils pour le transfert, on doublerait la vitesse de transfert. Le problème est que au départ, l'USB n'était pas destiné au transfert de données comme aujourd'hui. Elle a été créée pour connecter des appareils comme des imprimantes, scanners... qui n'ont pas besoins d'un haut débit.


----------



## Nicolarts (10 Août 2011)

Je ne crois pas qu'Apple laisse USB 3 sur ses MBP parce que c'est très très peu des produits qui supportent USB3... J'ai vu plus souvent dans les magasins ce que c'est les disques durs externes avec USB 3! Mais les imprimantes et les autres, non...


----------



## Sion (10 Août 2011)

Il y'a un adage qui dit que dans l'informatique, si on attend on achète jamais rien. Je pense que c'est vrai. 

Ivy Bridge est effectivement prévu pour avril, sauf retard. Si Apple fait un refresh avant, je pense que ce sera une montée (ridicule) dans les fréquences des processeurs, je ne pense pas qu'il faille s'attendre à un gros changement du design avant l'arrivée des nouvelles générations de processeurs Intel. 

Et de toute façon comme le dit Aurelsicoko, il y'aura de toute façon meilleur après lui.

Un MBP + SSD + éventuellement un peu plus de RAM, et je peux te dire que tu n'envieras pas beaucoup au prochains modèles niveau performances. 

Pour l'USB 3... Encore faudrait-il qu'Apple ne la bride pas sur Ivy Bridge, pour éviter de faire de l'ombre à ThunderBolt, qui, soit dit en passant, peut apporter les performances de l'USB 3. (manque juste les adaptateurs qui vont bien et qu'on ne tardera pas à voir arriver selon moi).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Août 2011)

Les Ivy Bridge n'étant prévus qu'en mars ou avril 2012, Apple ne se lancera pas dans une grande mise à jour avant leur sortie. Il n'y a donc quasi aucune chance d'avoir des tas de nouveautés niveau hardware cette anne. 

Il y a deux options :
1/ Apple se contente d'une mise à jour minueure avec des processeurs plus puissants d'ici à la fin de l'année, le retour d'un troisième 15 pouces, un alignement des prix.
2/ Apple lance un nouveau design en gardant des Sandy Bridge. Le graveur serait abandonné et un stockage mixe SSD et HDD pourrait le remplacer.

Enfin, Apple pourrait simplement se contenter de faire durer les MacBook Pro plus de 12 moins mais ce n'est encore jamais arrivé. 

L'USB 3 arrivera d'office avec les Ivy Bridge, c'est intégré dans les chipsets Serie 7. Ce serait ridicule de ne pas mettre de l'USB 3.0. Dire que l'USB 3 est dépassé parce qu'il a 4 fils, lol ! Vive le port parallèle, il a plein de broches... Juste pour remettre l'église au milieu du village, on joue sur la fréquences du signal pour augmenter la bande passante. Encore bien qu'on n'a pas doublé les broches à chaque fois, sinon, les ports PCI-Express 3.0 seraient énormes par rapport au 1.0... Vu le prix des puces Thunderbolt, c'est pas lui qui sera utilisé pour des disques durs externes 2,5 et 3,5 pouces. Pour le métal liquide, c'est du vapoware. Nouveau système de refroidissement, il n'y a rien de mieux à faire que ce qui existe. On ne dissipe pas 100 watts en silence dans un 15 pouces. C'est bêtement une question de physique et de thermodynamique. La seule chose qu'on peut espérer, c'est qu'avec les Ivy Bridge et les Radeon/GeForce et leur nouvelle finesse de gravure, le TDP des MacBook Pro reviennent à 60~70 watts comme sur les modèles 2010.


----------



## SoKalt (10 Août 2011)

Aucun intérêt à utiliser le Liquid Metal étant donné que les MacBook Pro ne sont pas de toutes petites pièces, ce serait davantage couteux pour l'acheteur que réellement intéressant...

Tant que l'USB 3 ne sera pas un standard nécessaire et tant que l'USB 2 sera encore bien utilisée, Apple ne sautera pas le pas. Tout comme le lecteur Blue-Ray à la place d DVD...

L'écran HD y est déjà, mais en option. Si il était de série ça ne serait qu'augmenter le prix y compris pour ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Août 2011)

L'USB 3 est rétrocompatible avec l'USB 2. Ce ne serait pas une première qu'Apple de comporte de manière ridicule comme avec le FireWire ou graveur DVD.


----------



## Cocopop (10 Août 2011)

Attention, si j'ai fais ce topic je tiens à préciser que c'est pour tenter d'apporter des éléments de réponses pour ceux qui, comme moi, ont envie d'investir dans un MAC en toute sérénité 

En plus, je vois énormément de topic (pas que sur ce forum) concernant l'évolution des Macbook Pro 2011... Et il faut dire que cette question est "compréhensible". Car quoi de plus rageant que d'acheter un produit qui se voit évoluer 2 mois après pour le même prix ^^

Pour ma part, je vais attendre encore un peu pour voir si des rumeurs se précise concernant la mise à jour des futurs MPB, mais je n'attendrai surement pas jusqu'à Noël


----------



## Sion (10 Août 2011)

On peut probablement tracer des plans sur la comète en disant que les MBP peuvent voir une évolution significative de leur design d'ici l'année prochaine.

La généralisation des écrans HD est très probable, pour suivre le mouvement induits par les MBA. Pareil pour l'USB 3.0 qui est un corollaire de Ivy Bridge (part si Apple fait sa gueule et le bride).

Mais d'autre suppositions telles que l'utilisation du liquid metal (Apple n'a pas toujours utilisé des technologies directement après les avoir expérimentées) ou d'un système dual disque SSD+HDD rien est moins sûr.

Si les rumeurs se vérifiaient à chaque refresh, on aurait déjà des MBP sous Ultimate Bridge Octo-Coeur avec une autonomie de trois jours avec une température maximale de fonctionnement de 20°.

Je pense qu'il est trop tôt pour se pencher sur ce genre de questions, on est encore trop proche de la sortie des MBP actuels.


----------



## Cocopop (10 Août 2011)

Sion a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est trop tôt pour se pencher sur ce genre de questions, on est encore trop proche de la sortie des MBP actuels.


Heu pour rappel, les Macbook Pro 2011 sont sorti en février 2011. 

Et sachant que la moyenne de vie concernant cette gamme est de 9 mois, il y a de quoi réfléchir...

Après concernant les changements, on ne sera jamais réellement fixé tant qu'il ne sera pas officiellement annoncé ^^


----------



## Sion (10 Août 2011)

Et Apple a pris l'habitude de renouveller sa gamme un fois par année depuis un petit moment 

Bah oui il faut attendre l'annonce, et les rumeurs qui la précédent de peu (donc les rumeurs que nous verrons apparaître plus tard). Avant ça... C'est de la branlette intellectuelle ;-)


----------



## kaos (11 Août 2011)

Les changements apportés seront pas énorme car ils ne vont pas amenés de nouveaux processeurs , mais on verra le lecteur de disque disparaitre c'est clair et l'arrivée des SSD en natif je pense ... 
Les achats fait cet été ne seront pas "dépassés" sous deux mois , la gamme qui vient d'être dépassée par contre c'est les core duo , quand à de futurs AMD , ça reste encore a prouver .. les i# standy bridge ont encore de bonnes heures devant eux ..

La question d'attendre se pose continuellement en fait ... et puis c'est pas toujours super d'acheter le dernier modele , pas toujours au point , c est souvent mieux d'attendre la révision , ça c est passé pour moi lors de l'achat du core duo (macbook noir) et quelques mois apres , le core2duo sortait ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2011)

De toutes façons, il n'a que 5,5 mois et la moyenne est de 8,8 mois. Aucune nouvelle technologie en CPU, GPU, SSD ou RAM ne pointe le bout de son nez dans les prochains mois. Les seules grosses évolutions prochaines sont les Ivy Bridge en 22 nm mars/avril 2012 et avec un peu de chances des Radeon et des GeForce en 28 nm début 2012. Bref, on est loin d'être à l'aube de la fin de carrière des modèles 2011.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Sion a dit:


> Et Apple a pris l'habitude de renouveller sa gamme un fois par année depuis un petit moment



C'était le cas jusqu'à cette année aussi pour l'iPhone 

Mais Apple a changé son plan pour l'iPhone, rien ne l'empêche de faire de même pour les MBP 2012.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (16 Août 2011)

Moi j'attendrai le 2012...ou pas, pour plusieurs raisons:

-  mon mbp ( ssd, 8go de ram) marche très bien et a encore 2 ans de garantie...
- j'hésite à quitter apple pour voir ailleurs, chez lenovo...
- j'espère toujours un port compact flash sur un mbp, peut être en 2012...ou pas

 tout de façon faut se dire que le prochain sera toujours meilleur...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Août 2011)

Un port compact flash ? Ca ne reviendra jamais plus (hélas). Déjà qu'Apple a largué le slot Express Card pour un bête lecteur SD sur les MacBook Pro...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un port compact flash ? Ca ne reviendra jamais plus (hélas). Déjà qu'Apple a largué le slot Express Card pour un bête lecteur SD sur les MacBook Pro...



Le slot express card existe toujours sur le 17" 

Et sinon je ne crois pas non plus à un port compact flash.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (18 Août 2011)

c'est dommage car beaucoup de photographes travaillent avec ces cartes, et moi (comme d'autres je pense) ça arrangerait de ne pas se balader avec un adaptateur...

  Slot express card? c'est pour mettre une carte adaptatrice , avec notamment un adaptateur compact flash?


----------

